# Daisy won't eat today



## HappyPalace (Apr 28, 2012)

Now that her highness is warm enough, she won't take her bottle!  
She ate 17 oz. yesterday in 4 feedings (first full day we had her).  She took 3.5 oz. from my daughter this morning, but she will not take the bottle from me.  It's been almost 7 hours since she ate.  She's moving around, sniffing things, jumping & nibbling at the straw & hay in the stall.  She cries at me when I come & when I leave.  She walked to the gate and got a lick from the cow & one from the dog.  Her eyes are bright & she struggles when I hold her, but she will NOT take the bottle.

The bottle is 1/2 & 1/2 of the milk replacer that she came with and the brand we could get here (she took the mixture fine yesterday).  I even put it in the bottle we got with her thinking she wanted that nipple, but no dice.  I'm the only one here to feed her today until 4pm.  Should I just keep offering the bottle every hour?  How long do we let this go before we call the vet?

She is squatting like she has to go, but with the coat on I couldn't tell if she did.  I thought scours might be a concern, but could she be constipated?

I'm so glad ya'll are here!

ETA 2pm:  Praise God, she took 5 oz!  Guess it's like nursing your kids, they'll eat if they get hungry enough.  Thanks for listening!


----------



## BrownSheep (Apr 28, 2012)

She's being stubborn, don't worry I have yet to meet a sheep that will starve themselves for long.  Unless she becomes weak or some other indicator of distress I would just feed her at her scheduled times.


----------



## HappyPalace (Apr 30, 2012)

I think you're right!  She went almost 8 hours and then decided I'd starved her long enough LOL!   Then my daughter came home & fed her for the evening.  When I offered her lunch yesterday, she took it.  It was almost like once she knew my daughter would come back, I was an okay feed substitute.  She's doing great.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------

